# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruine afscheiding

## MrS

Hallo,

Het is eigenlijk wel zo netjes om mezelf en mn vriendin eerst voor te stellen (beide zullen gebruik maken van dit account) maar we blijven liever anoniem i.v.m. bepaalde vragen en problemen dus onze excuses hiervoor.

Wij zitten op het moment met een vreemd probleem. Wij zijn sexueel actief zonder condoom. Mn vriendin gebruikt de nuvaring nl. Alleen sinds vorige week heeft mijn vriendin last van bruine afscheiding, ik heb tegelijkertijd last van verkleurde sperma, ook bruin van kleur.

Eerst dacht ik dat het bloed was omdat de kleur niet duidelijk was, ben daarvoor direct naar de huisarts geweest en die vertelde me dat het van zelf over zou gaan en dat ik me geen zorgen hoefde te maken. Maar sinds gister heb ik gemerkt dat het echt bruin is.

We hebben het tegelijkertijd gemerkt. Sinds 10dgn hebben we dit. Enig idee wat dit kan zijn, mss iemand die hetzelfde heeft meegemaakt of iets dergelijks?

----------


## LIZZY

Hoi,

Bruin gekleurde sperma ken ik niet. Maar bruine afscheiding wel. Meestal is het gewoon oud bloed dat afgescheiden wordt. Wanneer je pil of nuvaring gebruikt, wordt de bloeding onderbroken door het starten met een nieuwe strip of ring, waardoor je niet altijd al het bloed kwijtraakt. Dit komt dan later nog eens naar buiten. (is mij ooit verteld toen ik dit probleem had)
Het zou ook kunnen dat het symptomen zijn van een soa, sommige kun je lang bij je hebben zonder dat je er iets van merkt. ff testen, zou ik zeggen.

----------


## MrS

SOA is uitgesloten aangezien we beide tegelijkertijd zijn getest. Het zal zeerwss verouderd bloed zijn idd. Mijn huisarts dacht hetzelfde. Thnx voor je input.  :Wink:

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik vind het wel raar dat je sperma ook die kleur heeft dan....

----------


## Michellee

ik heb ook z'n gelijke situatie.
ik slik de pil en normaal word ik altijd 3 a 4 dagen na dat ik de laatste pil heb genomen ongesteld.
Nu ben ik naar al 6 dagen later maar het is niet echt bloed. het is nu bruine afscheiding de eerste dag was het heel weinig en rook het ook niet bepaald normaal. maar nu is het meer maar het komt er niet zo uit als bloed in een maandverband bijvoorbeeld. het is alleen als ik een tampon in heb.
en nu ruikt het niet meer. De eerste dagen had ik ook last van buikkrampen nu niet meer. ik heb wel sexuele contacten gehad(weet niet of dat er toe doet).
ik weet hier niet echt raad mee met wat ik zou moeten doen. 
en ook moet ik weer beginnen met de volgende strip van de pil moet in die inemen? of wachten? maak me wel een beetje zorgen hierom.
kan iemand mij helpen? of heeft iemand tips of ideeen?

----------


## snipper

Als ik jou was zou ik voor de zekerheid een zwangerschapstest doen. Waarschijnlijk is er niets aan de hand maar als je een test hebt gedaan weet je het zeker. Het kan een keer gebeuren dat je menstruatie wat minder is, maar als het volgende maand weer zo is zou ik even langs de huisarts gaan.

Succes!

----------


## Wokpan Ultra

Ik heb ook last van bruine afscheiding terwijl ik nu ook deze week ongesteld moet worden maar die afscheiding had ik al een week.
Laatste x dat ik sex heb gehad is in vorig jaar augusstus en had nog 3 maanden later een test gedaan en wasniet zwanger maar nu twijl ik want je ziet op google staan bruine afscheiding bla bla zwanger wie kan mijn helpen gr ik slik de pil al 6 jaar

----------


## Nikky278

Hoi Wokpan,

Veel vrouwen hebben wat bruine afscheiding voor hun menstruatie, dus het lijkt mij onschuldig...
Ik zou me niet druk maken over een zwangerschap als ik jou was, denk dat je dat dan intussen wel gemerkt zou hebben... Je kunt natuurlijk voor de zekerheid altijd nog een test doen, maar de kans is klein als je het mij vraagt.
Wil je zekerheid op alle fronten, ga dan even naar de huisarts om een verwijsbrief te vragen om op soa's te testen. 
Maar zoals ik al zei, denk ik dat je je geen zorgen hoeft te maken.

Xx Nikky.

----------


## Wokpan Ultra

:Smile: nee maak ik me ook niet ik bedoel heb 3 maanden na de sex nog een test gedaan en dat was negatief dus haha
in ieder geval bedankt voor de reactie

----------


## girl_14

heey,,
ik ben een meisje van 14 ik ben nu al 5 weken niet meer ongesteld geweest ik heb een jongen afgetrokken en hij mij gevingert maar ik kan me niet niet herrinneren dat hij sperma aan zijn vingers heeft gehad want hij had mij eerst gevingert en daarna heb ik hem pas afgetrokken hij heeft wel op mij gelegen naakt, nu heb ik sinds 4 dagen last van bruine afscheiding is dit een teken op zwangerschap?
ik maak me enorm zorgen kan iemand me zo snel mogelijk beantwoorden??!

liefs, girl_14!

----------


## dancing_queen

Heej Girl_14

Hoelang is het geleden dat je dat gedaan hebt met die jongen?
Ik denk dat je je eigen geen zorgen hoeft te maken hoor meissie, bruine afscheiding hebben heel veel mensen!
Heb je ook last van zere borsten? of voel je je misselijk? want dat zijn ook symptomen van zwangerschap.
Gebeurd het vaker dat je menstruatie wegblijft, of ben je het altijd netjes optijd?
Slik je de pil trouwens?

Groetjes Dancing_queen

----------


## girl_14

ehm zo'n 8 weken al geleden
ik heb sinds een week die bruine afscheiding,
ik ben het nog niet regelmatig en ik heb eigenlijk verder nergens last van!
ik slik geen pil maar ik ben het nou nog steeds niet geworden 
daarom maak ik me zo'n zorgen:S

----------


## eelke

ik had na 6 dagen ongesteldheid ook ineens last van bruine afscheiding.
ik heb daar altijd last van omdat dat voor mij gewoon de laatste tekenen zijn van mijn ongesteldheid maar nu heb ik er langer last van dan normaal.
kan iemand dat verklaren? en hoe lang gaat dit nog zo door? want het is echt kei irritant.

----------

